# hand laying track



## BrianTFowler (Sep 20, 2012)

Greetings all, (sorry for the repost from another forum, but I am new to this site)
I am building a diarama with hand laid track. I have the Ozark Miniatures tie plates ready to go. I have always used Micro Engineering's 1/2" spikes in the past but they are too big for the OM tie plates. Walthers has some spikes which I heard work with the OM plates, but are sold in a pack of 7500 for $119. I am only laying 10' of track and don't need all those spikes. Does anyone know of a good source of spikes that are compatitble with the OM tie plates?

thanks


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I use 3/8" M.E. spikes, they come from SwitchCrafters in OR. 

get the small bags just a hand full, 800 fer' $10.85 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Brian, 
Just a warning that Ozark tie plates don't work with every type of rail. Some rail has different base widths. What code track and who is the manufacturer are you planning on using? I'll side with Dirk on the ME 3/8" spikes as I use the same ones. OM has some nice scale lumber if you need that as well. 

Craig


----------



## BrianTFowler (Sep 20, 2012)

thanks guys. I got my spikes today! now to start hand laying some track and building my catenary, PRR style.

Brian


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Brian, 

Some pix as you progress here - please!! 

D & C


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

If you need help with pix - just holl'r you'll get some!!


----------



## BrianTFowler (Sep 20, 2012)

I would love to see some pics. especially close up. the few layouts that are featured in magazines dont do the track itself justice. I am still figuring out how I am going to ballast everything. Probably chicken grit, but havent seen many clear pictures of what this will look like.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Brian - WE wanted to see pics of Your work here!! :~ } 

I have a small bag of Chicken grit Myself, but must find a larger source, and one without oyster shells in it - that need to be screened out!! arrgh!! 

Dirk


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By SD90WLMT on 17 Oct 2012 07:10 PM 
Brian - WE wanted to see pics of Your work here!! :~ } 

I have a small bag of Chicken grit Myself, but must find a larger source, and one without oyster shells in it - that need to be screened out!! arrgh!! 

Dirk 
Dirk,
I get my ballast from this place https://plus.google.com/107279955517388095562/about?gl=us&hl=en they don't have a website so I can't provide a good link other than this. I use what is called "Bridge Topping" and it comes in #50 and #100 bags. Paul Burch uses the same stuff for his layout if you've seen pictures of his ballast before. It's great looking ballast, and scale sized. Not sure what the industrial use is, or what the industrial name is for the product... Might be worth a phone call to ask, and try and find a somewhat local supplier... 

Craig


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Craig, 

Got it & made notes, THX 

Dirk


----------



## BrianTFowler (Sep 20, 2012)

Here are some updates on my hand laid track.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/912153...eam/ 

The next part will be tricky... Making the catenary!


----------

